
Musk praises China, says the U.S. is full of ‘complacency and entitlement’ - ilamont
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/31/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-china-rocks-us-full-of-entitlement.html
======
brodouevencode
US citizen here: and totally agree. It's just too bad the fine people in China
have a crazy regime lording over them.

------
mytailorisrich
Musk seems to have handled China quite well so far, with Tesla's gigafactory
in Shanghai, which is also the first fully foreign-owned such venture allowed
in the country. An alignment of interests no doubt.

I think he also appreciated the Chinese attitude of going for it and making
things happen quickly once the decision is made, which seems quite similar to
his.

